# Inability to Ambulate



## JOgielo (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi, can some one help me with this one.  I am having trouble finding a diagnosis code for Inability to Ambulate.  Thanks.


----------



## eadun2000 (Feb 8, 2011)

719.7


----------



## saj402 (Oct 17, 2013)

You have to look at the reason why the pt can not ambulate.  Category 719.x describes disorders of the joints.  If the pt can not ambulate due to weakness 719.7 would not be appropriate.


----------

